# Circle Y used value??



## BabyBlue77 (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi everyone I'm new here and just really need some help deciding whether or not to buy a used circle Y that I am looking at. 

It's a Flex-Lite by circle Y trail saddle. Brand new condition only a few rides on it. She was asking 1,200 I offered her $650 and she said she would accept the offer! This a good deal? Not a good deal? And are the flex-lites good? It's medium bars.
Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I'd say it's a good deal especially since you offered almost half and she said she'd accept it. Where are you buying it from? Online? It seems slightly odd that they'd accept an offer so far away from the asking price.


----------



## BabyBlue77 (Jul 22, 2020)

Buying from Facebook marketplace I will be meeting her in person to make sure the saddle fits my horse cuz I'm not sure about medium bars. I have mutual friends with her on Facebook as well we live close to each other. I think she's just ready to get rid of all her horse stuff🤷


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm suspicious as well - saddles to depreciate immediately after being taken out of a tack shop's doors, but it is odd she accepted such a low offer. If you are buying it in person, make sure to check out the tree, and even stolen item ads online.

If you are buying it online, PayPal Goods & Services, and be prepared to have $650 held by PayPal if you have to dispute the charge if it turns out to be a scam.

I wish everyone could be trusted, but tack scams are way more common that one would think, especially online.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

From what I know of the saddles, you may pay that amount to purchase new...
Walk out the door and it is worth half...
Ride in it some and worth less...
Truth about most saddles bought new is they are overinflated in price paid.
The seller was trying to sell that saddle for what she paid for it new...that is about all they cost during the time she bought it I bet.

The tag says Park & Trail, a very popular model but been discontinued for many, many years.
You can still have one made "custom" since Circle Y owns every piece of that saddle construction with patents...
I don't know much about the flex tree saddles as far as values...
Most used Park & Trail model saddles are asking price around $600...what is the actual sold price I have no idea about.
I would think what you are paying is about average, not stealing it but not getting taken either.
The stirrups are scuffed enough this saddle was ridden in but not abused and the seat has some wear marks too where thigh sat against the saddle fender skirting.
The saddle fleece looks a bit packed cause I know what mine looked like when it was new..

Make sure that tree is true, not racked or twisted...how you are going to do that on a flex-tree I don't know.
Otherwise the saddle looks in nice condition and taken care of.
If you are happy with it, it fits your horse well, horse is comfortable, you are comfortable then head on down the trail and be happy with your purchase.
The serial number on that saddle plate will tell you everything you need to know about that saddle...use Circle Y's website to decipher all the particulars or hopefully the seller still has the paperwork that comes with the new saddle. Depending upon age it might still have some warranty from the factory covering it.

Enjoy your saddle.
:runninghorse2:...


----------

